# 97 sentra hard cold start?????



## wrenchhead1924 (Dec 22, 2007)

my 1997 sentra when cold has a long crank to start in the morning when cold then runs fine and starts fine when warm. it take a good minute of cranking with the throttle open to get it started and when it does start it blows some rich smoke out of tailpipe.
i have accses to tech bullitens and have heard of "revised" ecm replacement.i dont want to spend 500bucks without some input.
thanks in advance for your help.any questions or help just post thanks..


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wrenchhead1924 said:


> my 1997 sentra when cold has a long crank to start in the morning when cold then runs fine and starts fine when warm. it take a good minute of cranking with the throttle open to get it started and when it does start it blows some rich smoke out of tailpipe.
> i have accses to tech bullitens and have heard of "revised" ecm replacement.i dont want to spend 500bucks without some input.
> thanks in advance for your help.any questions or help just post thanks..


Mine cranks a bit slow on cold mornings but I don't think its a problem, maybe the battery. When the battery was new it cranked and started very well.
Maybe I will test the voltage and run it by Autozone for a test.
If your 97 has gone this long with the original ECU I doubt it needs a "revised" one.
My car was purchased in new March 97 and i have not heard of this.


----------



## wrenchhead1924 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for your input..my battery is kind of old.i will have to check it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wrenchhead1924 said:


> thanks for your input..my battery is kind of old.i will have to check it.


the starting procedure given in the owners manual is not to open the throttle, just crank.
(please remember I have had this car over 10 years, and haven't looked at the owners manual in that long.) 
I admit i give it a blip when it fires. try starting it this way. cant hurt.


----------



## wrenchhead1924 (Dec 22, 2007)

i am going to try a couple of things..i let you know how what it is. thanks for all your help


----------



## sgnilward (Dec 22, 2005)

look to my old threads about not starting in the cold. it floods out when it gets seriously cold, and sometimes others. by holding the throttle open for over 3 seconds you send the ecm a kill signal to the fuel pump, and once the extra gas is blown out it will restart for you.


----------

